# JDM SR20DE swap.



## bojan2345 (Feb 1, 2010)

I want to buy a JDM SR20DE to swap into my 1993 se-r. it's starting to stall and misfire, so i don't want to mess around with it any longer. The engine in my car has around 60K miles on it. i asked the shop that sells jdm engines what i need to do. they said to swap the intake and exhaust manifolds. i asked them about any sensor, alternator, distributor swap and if the wiring and ECU have to be changed. they didn't answer.

i googled it and most of the time i get posts and how to's for sr20det's.

What do i need to do?

thanks guys. your help is appreciated.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

With that low of mileage, you should not need a swap.
Try troubleshooting and maintenance first.
Tune-up?


----------



## bojan2345 (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah, but i had a compression test done. it's 130/130/130/100. that doesn't bother me. it still runs strong. what bothers me that it keeps stalling. sometimes in very bad moments. turns, freeway. i could have died one time when it stalled on a turn.


----------



## bojan2345 (Feb 1, 2010)

It's lost some power also ever since i fixed an exhaust leak. 

Is the wiring harness the same for a JFK sr20de? Because I'm buying a jdm sr20de complete with the wiring harness from the engine to ecu. It also comes with an ecu.


----------



## bojan2345 (Feb 1, 2010)

Anybody? I think the previous owners, and i know for sure, that he abused the engine. The RPMs are dropping sometimes when the engine is cold. I just want to put in a fresh low milage engine and be done with it. 

I've been troubleshooting these problems for three years now. IMm tired of it.

Thanks.


----------

